# February POTM/TOTM



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Please send in your photos for the February TOTM and POTM.

Voting will begin February 20th.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Hello? Anyone want to submit photos?

To convince you to submit photos, here is a photo of my largest tank.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I wanted to but....moving the tanks again  next month I will enter


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

bmlbytes said:


> Hello? Anyone want to submit photos?
> 
> To convince you to submit photos, here is a photo of my largest tank.


That is very nice!

I have a new tank, but I don't know that it's TOTM worthy. It's rather sparse as the focus is on my gorgeous fishies rather than decor...


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

How many people have sent one in?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Not enough to start a vote.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Alright, I'll take one and send it to you.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Deadline then is the 19th? I might send one.
I like how as soon the prizes went away, no one cares anymore


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I know right. Next month I'll get a prize for it. Anyway please submit more photos. I got a few for each contest but not enough for a vote yet.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Aight, I sent one in for POTM. Off to take pics for TOTM. If grogan's out maybe I'll have a shot. :lol:


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i will put up 1 lb of Plecocaine with shipping included for the 1st place winner of the POTM contest..


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Then I'll have to enter! Save a spot for me!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

lohachata said:


> i will put up 1 lb of Plecocaine with shipping included for the 1st place winner of the POTM contest..


That means, send me your POTM entries!


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice! Thanks, lohachata!

I just sent in a TOTM and I'll put up winner's choice, live plants (anubias nana) or a giant fake plant (Fancy Plants Giants) for the TOTM winner.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Wish I could offer up a prize for the TOTM. A bit low on funds at the moment. I will definitely put something up in the future though.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

downloading pics. I'll send in my entry soon!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

sent TOTM and a potm may be on its way soon.

Another hillstream loach???? ;-)


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I sent in mine as well but I don't know that you ever got it for TOTM


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Please pm me if you got mine. I was having computer issues.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

cossie said:


> sent TOTM and a potm may be on its way soon.
> 
> Another hillstream loach???? ;-)


Well, crap, there goes my chances.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm going to say "no" to the hillstream loach this time. If you submit it, people will know it's yours since you just said it. Mix it up a bit. I'm sure you have plenty of other cool fish.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Need encouragement for the POTM contest? Here is a photo I just took.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

yer i was gonna enter a different one just the little buggers wont stay stilL!!!!!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Still need more for both. Send in your entries!

Remember, there if you win POTM, you will get a pound of lohachata's awesome plecocaine food.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Don't know if you saw my offer but winner of TOTM will get your choice of anubias nanas or a big fake plant.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

I will try and submit a photo for POTM.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Still looking for more for both. We have almost enough entries for TOTM to start a vote and have people eligible for a prize.

We still need a few more for POTM though. POTM prize is some of Lohachata's awesome plecocaine. If we don't get enough people, there wont be this awesome prize. Enter your Photo of the Month photos now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

I will throw in the prize for next months (March POTM)


$30 giftcard to a store or restaurant of your choice. You name it, ill get it. As long as its not a local store lol sorry. 

Stores such as, Petco, Petsmart, Wal-Mart, Target, Olive Garden, Red Lobster, you get the idea


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

giggitygiggity said:


> I will throw in the prize for next months (March POTM)
> 
> 
> $30 giftcard to a store or restaurant of your choice. You name it, ill get it. As long as its not a local store lol sorry.
> ...


Very generous of you


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL.. nobody wants Phlyergirls plants apparently. Sadly my camera is broken so I cant do much for pictures.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

Ladayen said:


> LOL.. nobody wants Phlyergirls plants apparently. Sadly my camera is broken so I cant do much for pictures.


I don't think that is the case. I would want a free plant! I think everyone would want a free plant.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

same here. I'd love more plants as they are necessary for betta breeding.


----------



## eclipse (Jun 2, 2011)

bmlbytes..so i send it to you as a private message correct ?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

eclipse said:


> bmlbytes..so i send it to you as a private message correct ?


Yes


----------



## eclipse (Jun 2, 2011)

sounds good will be sending you totm sometime soon


----------



## eclipse (Jun 2, 2011)

just sent you both potm and totm in 2 seperate PM's. let me know if that will work for you?


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

Don't bother taking pics unless they are really pretty fish and slightly blurry. That's what matters: not cool behavior or amazing shots, pretty derp fish.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

Ponera said:


> Don't bother taking pics unless they are really pretty fish and slightly blurry. That's what matters: not cool behavior or amazing shots, pretty derp fish.



Hey man, like said in previous threads. The people make the vote. If you dont like it, then dont participate and keep your negative comments to yourself.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ponera...you have been complaining about this from the very start...nothing wrong with people voting for the pic they like best...but you seem to have a problem with it not being your pic..i think you need to learn a bit more about good sportsmanship..
please keep your negative comments to yourself....


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

This is going to be a great contest. Im stoked for some cool pics. Hmm and some really cool prizes too!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i'm thinking of entering the TOTM contest next month...i most likely won't win ; but i can't do any worse than not winning....but you never know..


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Enter this month, lohachata! I know my tank won't be in the running but I wanted there to be enough entries, plus people always have good ideas for how to improve it.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

hahha im jus t about to submit my potm,

shame im in uk and cant get these call prizes :-( (too much postage)


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

cossie...if i say that i will provide the prize for winning pic...i will provide it..and ship it..wherever it has to go...i have already sent food to Zak who lives in india...and to couple of other countries...so go ahead and enter..if you win you get the prize....


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

really!?....... AHH cheers


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

is there a TOTM prize this month?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

phlyergirl said:


> Don't know if you saw my offer but winner of TOTM will get your choice of anubias nanas or a big fake plant.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm planning on getting some nice pics for march so watch out!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmmm...i think i should get frank falcone to be my photographer...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwcatfishc&1329968080

scroll down....i just got 10 of these little beauties from him today...plus some other aspidoras..i have 5 different species of aspidoras now...they are fantastic little fish...


----------



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

Pretty fish loha.


----------



## S-hag (Jan 8, 2012)

Just submitted a POTM, now waiting to send my TOTM. My tank is pretty bare but I figured I woudn't mind hearing people's suggestions.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Loha, are you planning on breeding? And where are my cardinals? Hmmm?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

too bad you have to take the pics yourself.


----------



## snakemansnakes (Nov 7, 2011)

Just sent in my POTM


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks guys POTM and TOTM are full now. The voting threads will be available soon.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

When is TOTM going to go up? That's the one I'm excited about


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

hXcChic22 said:


> When is TOTM going to go up? That's the one I'm excited about



mee too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S-hag (Jan 8, 2012)

Is TOTM going up soon? It's getting kinda close to the end of the month


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

For those who are new, or impatient, the voting polls take a long time to resize the photos, organize them (so I know who submitted what) and then create the poll. The votes usually last a few days into the next month. Don't worry, it will go up. I have a real life outside of the internet that needs to be attended to as well. Be patient, it's coming.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

bmlbytes said:


> For those who are new, or impatient, the voting polls take a long time to resize the photos, organize them (so I know who submitted what) and then create the poll. The votes usually last a few days into the next month. Don't worry, it will go up. I have a real life outside of the internet that needs to be attended to as well. Be patient, it's coming.


Psh so thats what we are calling keeping discus and doing 3 water changes a week now lol


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

3 water changes a week for discus? Man, maybe I'm just lucky or something. I haven't done a water change in 2 or 3 weeks now and they're still growing! Should have taken a picture of my biggest one for POTM


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

??? March?


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

phlyergirl said:


> ??? March?



+1


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

arch aquatics said:


> +1


 +2


----------

